# Costco Trolley Jack



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi - Wondered if anyone knew of any current/impending offers in Costco for the Arcan aluminium trolley jack they do ?
Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

after one myself but also need a member to help me get one...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol james it might be easier to find a member near you to help you out if your location wasnt "my special place" [lol] [lol]

just a thought


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You know what Craig, 
*Just do what you want you will anyway...:lol:*

I know i know asked Chris if he knows anything as he has helped me with the micro fibre before...:lol:

Only need for how low the rover is on the front but need one to reach 485mm also...

Takes a bit of time with the huge 4 ton old school one.:wave:

No way that will go under the front its starts at about 250mm or more...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pretty sure my dads one is the old skool 4 tonne one.. it was from when he had his garage... before they got lifts.. they used the trolley jacks(lifts transit vans ect no problem lol)

and shut up :lol: you sound just like her!! (she said it today when i was getting ready to go to the pub :lol


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dam good price http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/aluminium-1.8-tonne-low-profile-trolley-jack.php?cPath=85

with discount takes to 123 and free delivery


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

their just under the £100 mark in costco atm (in Edinburgh anyway)


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

90 quid in B&Q for the low slung ones if it helps.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol james it might be easier to find a member near you to help you out if your location wasnt "my special place" [lol] [lol]
> 
> just a thought


l've just checked SWMBO's special place and he's not there


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

calum001 said:


> their just under the £100 mark in costco atm (in Edinburgh anyway)


Same at my Costco in the south east - Understood they've been reduced to nearer the £80 mark a few months back however. Here's hoping they'll do the offer again sometime soon


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Tut tut £101 here, I must complain to trading standard, price fixing 

It's a nice piece of kit, not on offer on this booklet, next one should be sent out next week maybe.

The one they did for £80 at our store was a slighty different jack but they havent had it in for quite some time now


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Give Amazon a try, lots of low trolley jacks in there for good prices...


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Where you can't beat Costco is in the event of a problem, just pop it back and usually no hassle, any return postage with the like of a jack is going to be on the hefty side


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Why do they make them out of aluminum?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it not just to keep them lighter?...


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Is it not just to keep them lighter?...


So they're easier to hump in and out of the back of vans? Otherwise, I don't see the point.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

nice to know elite has them and usual ebay is £110.
2 points when referring to racing one they are low lift height and 2 aluminium so you can actually carry them around easy and can stick in the back of a car without trashing the suspension...:lol:

You can still get low lift jacks in metal cheaper mind...:wave:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

And also to handle in the garage by hand and roll them about and position them properly. Some car's have very small margins of error for lifting at the right spot, so getting the pad in place properly and easily is important.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

james_death said:


> You can still get low lift jacks in metal cheaper mind...:wave:


:thumb: Yup, why pay double when a steel one *may* be all you need...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well ChrisC met me to get a costco, Arcan 1.8 uk Ton as Arcan is American there 2 Ton is 1.8 uk.

Man its a monster was £83.95 or something like that yes thats including VAT.

I can get under the front of the rover with a standard jack, just but does not give me the height to lift to the first pin hole on either of my 2 sets of axle stand.
I know i need some ratchet ones...:lol:

However no chance getting wheels off the ground on the rear, i can with this after much hand cranking as its geared...:lol:










However the Arcan is super fast and the huge handle does not need you knelt on the floor...


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

james_death said:


> Man its a monster was £83.95 or something like that yes thats including VAT.


Which branch of Costco, I've been in a few and they all seem to be around 83-84 but that is excluding vat


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

What costco was that as Essex costco didn't have any today?  Needed one for the weekend.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sheffield had about 8 when me and james went


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Bugger, too far away. Have to purchase one online at the inflated prices.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Prices seam to vary all over unfortunately, also availability.
Ill try and stick some pics on in daylight...:lol:

Thanks again for meeting me Chris your a star sir....:thumb:

Think it was more like 12 there but wasnt counting just glad to get mine...:lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

mine was around the £85 mark in Sheff' and I am due a visit for some MF's, plus my renewal is due....but I love the joint and the jacket spud with chilli and cheese for a quid odd is just seriously unmissable....


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=11377527&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=jack&fh_eds=%C3%9F&isSearch=true
aren`t these any good? B&Q are easy to find and you don`t need a card.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=11377527&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=jack&fh_eds=%C3%9F&isSearch=true
> aren`t these any good? B&Q are easy to find and you don`t need a card.


These we £50 the other month, obviously put them up quite a bit.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

is 1.8 ton enough though?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> is 1.8 ton enough though?


Depends on what and where your lifting


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> is 1.8 ton enough though?


Unless you are planning on lifting a whole car in one go with it then yes it is more than enough :lol: . When you lift one corner or one side of the car you are lifting no where near 1.8 tonne. Even if you were lifting the corner of a van you still won't be past it's limit.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

GJM said:


> These we £50 the other month, obviously put them up quite a bit.


yeah they were £99.99 then £50 quid as I had 2 now at £80.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> yeah they were £99.99 then £50 quid as I had 2 now at £80.


Just rub it in why dont you with your £50....:lol:

The B&Q ones shown should be good what would have made the costco arcan ones spot on would have been the central roller rather than wheels.
The B&Q looks good.

As stated weight is dependent on distribution, axle stands come saying 2 ton say but that will often be on the pair so ton each side say same with ramps.
My Rover 75 is actually 1.8 ton i think but not lifting in one go i would lift front and put on stands and then lift the rear and put on stands, you dont want to lift the rear first as you would never get under the front.
Should lift a van even big one ok corner at a time or possibly from the centre all dependent on vehicle, i think there 3 ton for the big counterbalance forklifts at my ond word and that can lift the whole rear which has the counter weight on.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

james_death said:


> Just rub it in why dont you with your £50....:lol:


I did post at the time lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Swine...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

also if you have a Halfords trade card id assume you can get a little discount of that price.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Costco Lift...
Well certainly more heavy than my little old standard one but ill accept possible double weight @ 24kg for double the lift height...














































Beside the old traditional type...










Box and Dimensions...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

that jack looks mint. I might get one - and I've barely used my Halfords 2ton one!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly makes it an easy job to drop the wheels ...:lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=11377527&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=jack&fh_eds=%C3%9F&isSearch=true
> aren`t these any good? B&Q are easy to find and you don`t need a card.


looks like the low level lift height may be a little higher than the Costco one, I have a client with an M3 that is sat on the deck and my old jack, very similar to the B&Q one wouldnt go under but the Costco one no problems....and its a proper machine, like has been stated the rollers are far better than wheels and would be a handsome addition....


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

here are a few pics of the B&Q alloy one compared 2 other types I own,I needed a very low slung jack as I have about 70mm to play with,


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice the red is mine and contemplated the black one there looks to be the same type as on flea bay...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> looks like the low level lift height may be a little higher than the Costco one, I have a client with an M3 that is sat on the deck and my old jack, very similar to the B&Q one wouldnt go under but the Costco one no problems....and its a proper machine, like has been stated the rollers are far better than wheels and would be a handsome addition....


This was car Mechanics best Buy...1.5 ton...

http://www.draper.co.uk/awards/award_winners/award_45329.html


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Unless you are planning on lifting a whole car in one go with it then yes it is more than enough :lol: . When you lift one corner or one side of the car you are lifting no where near 1.8 tonne. Even if you were lifting the corner of a van you still won't be past it's limit.


Suppose never really thought about that lol :lol::thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Very, very boring! Thurrock no stock, Chingford showing 7. So my Dad popped in on his way past today. All 7 missing! What sort of stock control is that??? 25 minutes my Dad was in there while they looked for them but nothing! :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> Very, very boring! Thurrock no stock, Chingford showing 7. So my Dad popped in on his way past today. All 7 missing! What sort of stock control is that??? 25 minutes my Dad was in there while they looked for them but nothing! :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


haha, sounds like the morning I have had at Screwfix, computer says yes, stock at store says No lol


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thought it was worth mentioning that the red 3 tonne steel jack is back at Costco.

I picked one up earlier, or rather went to pick it up, sweared a bit at how heavy it was and then struggled to get it in the trolley, from Costco Derby.

Its bloody good, I've got it as a backup for the aluminium one.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, I picked one of these up too .. Heavy eh !!
Very sturdy though too


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I picked up a couple of the red ones from Costco! 

30KG's each - made the skoda look pretty low! LOL 

Got mine in Costco Reading.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

how much are these red jacks


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Used to be around £65, would imagine they round about the same


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Costco Aberdeen have the ally jack at £84 + VAT at the moment.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Finally got my hands on one last week but not from Costco as all my local ones are sold out. Got this from ebay for £110 and definately worth the extra over the cheaper alloy jacks that are available, which do tend to brake rather easily in my experience of them.

This is built to last just like the big red 3T ones they do.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Now THAT is one sweet looking bit of kit!


----------

